# "American Idol Extra" on DirecTV



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

In HD on DirecTV Channel 95 at 1:30 AM Friday 3/17. I believe the SD version already aired, because it's not showing under "Upcoming Programs".



> The first-ever series to reveal what really happens backstage AFTER the weekly vote-off show! Interviews with the exiting finalist, recaps of their journey, updates on past finalists, tantalizing peeks behind the curtain and more! HDTV, Special.


I have an auto-record wishlist for American Idol + HD and this program isn't being picked up.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Press release URL at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=291778

Check your *DirecTV Channel 101 listings* for Friday 3/17 - repeats galore of the HD and the SD version.


----------

